# Night Shift



## mcasan (Mar 28, 2017)

One of the MacOS features is Night Shift.   Go to Settings and then Displays.   There you can find the Night Shift tab to turn it on or off.

I can see a photographer or other graphic artist trying to finalize an important image as the carefully calibrated color managed monitor slows moves into a yellow tint to help you get read for bed.

In the morning you go back to the image to get ready to send it our or print it....and wonder why it has a sky blue cast to it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 28, 2017)

Night Shift is based on an app called 'Flux'. In Flux you can exclude certain applications, so the screen will go back to normal as soon as that application comes to the front.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 28, 2017)

Nightshift is only available with the latest release of MacOS 10.12.4. And Night Shift is only compatible with 2012 and newer Macs, so it won't work on older machines.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2017)

LOL good reminder mcasan!


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Mar 30, 2017)

mcasan said:


> Night Shift



Also disable " ▹ System Preferences ▹ Displays ▹ Display ▹ Automatically adjust brightness".  And wear dark shirts.

Fwiw, I have looked into Night Shift on my iPhone 6+, and I find it as appealing as dipping my glasses in gravy.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Mar 30, 2017)

Night Shift makes late-night screen use easier on my eyes when I'm not looking at photos, but I have screwed up image corrections in Lightroom Mobile on my iPad when I forgot Night Shift was on. The advice to shut it off on a Mac is good.



JohanElzenga said:


> Night Shift is based on an app called 'Flux'. In Flux you can exclude certain applications, so the screen will go back to normal as soon as that application comes to the front.



Night Shift is conceptually similar to Flux, but the code is probably Apple's own and not based on Flux. Or at least, I haven't seen any announcements that Apple bought or licensed the code. Possible evidence of different code is that some Mac users are complaining that there is no way to exclude specific applications from Night Shift, as you can in Flux. That means you can't exclude Lightroom.

Also, Flux works by changing the display profile; this is easy to observe in the Displays system preference. I don't think Night Shift does that, but my Macs are just a little too old to be supported by Night Shift so can someone who can run Night Shift verify this? If enabling Night Shift does not change the display profile, that means its implementation is fundamentally different than Flux.


----------

